# New Suspension Ohpins Flag-R



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

I traded in one of my useless organs

My new suspension arrives

Ohlins Flag-R


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Look Fantastic, How much were they? and what is the spring rate's?:smokin:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Wooha... looks like you have a big scar now where the kidney and maybe the lungs have been.

I didn´t know Öhlins is Carozzeria or did I read it wrong on the sheet on the left?


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

is this for R32 GTR?

can you PM me price and where you got these?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

andreasgtr said:


> I didn´t know Öhlins is Carozzeria or did I read it wrong on the sheet on the left?


Japanese market Ohlins are not built in Sweden they are built by Carrozzeria Japan under licence from Ohlins. 

The workmanship on those is second to none. That is pure porn 
46 mm piston!! Straight out of WRC:thumbsup:

Who is setting these up for you?


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

DCD said:


> Japanese market Ohlins are not built in Sweden they are built by Carrozzeria Japan under licence from Ohlins.
> 
> The workmanship on those is second to none. That is pure porn
> 46 mm piston!! Straight out of WRC:thumbsup:
> ...


I am setting them up for the road for now. My Longarce scales arrive tmw and they should be helpful in getting the corner weights down. 
I am working together with a local shop and also Muchida of Going Japan in terms of ride height and damping settings.
He is setting up another set of Flag-Rs for my R33 which is intended for the track.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I bet you can drastically change the cars behavior with that set.
Were any changes to the chassis neccessary or do they bolt on directly?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

GoingGTR said:


> I am setting them up for the road for now. My Longarce scales arrive tmw and they should be helpful in getting the corner weights down.
> I am working together with a local shop and also Muchida of Going Japan in terms of ride height and damping settings.
> He is setting up another set of Flag-Rs for my R33 which is intended for the track.


I'll be very interested to know how they feel on the street as I'm considering going for something with a little more adjustability.


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

DCD said:


> I'll be very interested to know how they feel on the street as I'm considering going for something with a little more adjustability.


I believe Singapore Airlines fly direct to Singapore to many destinations


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

I, too am very keen to hear more about these. Can you pm me a price too, as I am now seriously considering a set of these for my R33.:nervous: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

pmed ya


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Cheers for that

Now the search for a UK supplier begins..........................


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

could you pm me a price to :thumbsup: 

cheers matt


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Approx £2500 , but you get what you pay for :bowdown1:


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Congratulations on a great purchase!  Those shocks are very similar to the ones I bought for my BNR34. The difference is that those are even more expensive than mine.   The differencies are rather small between the models and I decided when I bought mine that the Flag-R weren´t worth the extra money.

£2500 will definetely NOT be enough to get you those shocks from Japan to the UK including customs and VAT. They cost £2600 in Japan... I´d guess the price would be at least £3800.  The biggest problem when I bought mine was that the shipping company wouldn´t touch them when they were filled with gas so they had to empty them and then I had to go to Ohlins in Sweden to get them filled up again.

I´m VERY interested in where you actually bought them since I didn´t get the English Mounting instructions with my set??

I looked at the Longacre scales aswell but just couldn´t justify the cost of them so I just used a measuring tape and it went very well. I checked the settings on a set of scales later and I was almost spot-on. 

Yes, they bolt on without modifications. And Dino, if you ask me, these are overkill unless you do a LOT of trackdays every year. The "External reservoir"-type I bought will make you VERY satisfied, you´ll get both better comfort when you want that and racinghard setting when you want that. :smokin: All for less money. 

If anybody´s interested, there´s pics of my set on the forum somewhere. 

And if you have any questions, just ask. I couldn´t be happier with my set. 

BTW, here´s a link to the Japanese Carrozzeria-page for Flag-R:
OHLINS

/P


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

> £2500 will definetely NOT be enough to get you those shocks from Japan to the UK including customs and VAT. They cost £2600 in Japan...


Sorry , my approx price did not include p&p , customs or VAT 

I just took the price off their site .


----------



## Jaffa (Oct 9, 2006)

they are gorgeous!


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

buy them uk supplier, no need to ship them form japan?i heard eouropean ones where better made aswel...


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

GoingGTR,

Wow those are some serious stuff ! :thumbsup: 
Anyway, do you go to the Sepang track or Johor?
Do send me a PM whenever you are coming down to Sepang would love to see your R34 in the flesh :smokin:


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

Jebu said:


> GoingGTR,
> 
> Wow those are some serious stuff ! :thumbsup:
> Anyway, do you go to the Sepang track or Johor?
> Do send me a PM whenever you are coming down to Sepang would love to see your R34 in the flesh :smokin:


Yes I do...

My R33 is being rebuilt as a track car now..
This set of suspension is going on the R34
I am due at Sepang in Dec, probarly the 9th. 
Will send you a pm


----------



## RocK (Oct 21, 2004)

GoingGTR, do tell us ur car specs. 

btw where in spore is good place to buy GTR stuff. Thanks


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Perra. What are yours called?
Im just looking in Hyper rev now and i can see 3 sets. one set is worth 281400 Yen, next one up is 302400 yen and the last one is 367500 yen. I cant read jap so its a bit hard to give u specific names and numbers.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Haribo said:


> buy them uk supplier, no need to ship them form japan?i heard eouropean ones where better made aswel...


You can´t buy the GT-R specific coilovers from the dealers in Sweden unless they act on their own. (I suspect it´s the same in the rest of Europe.) That´s what Ohlins told me when I visited them to get my dampers filled with gas. Also, the quality of these dampers are far better than the dampers Ohlins (Japan) makes that aren´t height-adjustable. I have those on my BCNR33 so I´ve seen the difference.



Piggaz said:


> Perra. What are yours called?
> Im just looking in Hyper rev now and i can see 3 sets. one set is worth 281400 Yen, next one up is 302400 yen and the last one is 367500 yen. I cant read jap so its a bit hard to give u specific names and numbers.


Carrozzeria calls them "External reservoir type". I´m not really sure on the name but they look like this:
OHLINS

They cost 367500Yen so they should be the ones that are the most expensive of the three you listed. The biggest difference between mine and the Flag-R are that my dampers have the "helper-springs" which gives a bit better comfort. Mine also have the 46mm piston. As I said before: I couldn´t be happer and REALLY recommend these dampers if you can afford them. 

Here´s the thread where you can see the pics of my dampers and more info on them:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/53909-pics-my-bnr34-ohlins-fitted.html


/P


----------



## BOABOC (Mar 15, 2016)

GoingGTR said:


> I traded in one of my useless organs
> 
> My new suspension arrives
> 
> Ohlins Flag-R


Hi, I have this Suspsension on my car, I was wondering if you still have the manual that came with them as I’m really struggling to find out any information and how to best set them up?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Is yours the dfv type ohlins


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Contact Russ Walton at Mick Gardner Racing, h e will be able to help out.


----------



## BOABOC (Mar 15, 2016)

davew said:


> Is yours the dfv type ohlins


I do have that on my other 32, and it lovely. But I have the flag R on my higher spec 32 and I am looking to find out as much as I can about it to set up the sag and everything else as well as possible.


----------



## BOABOC (Mar 15, 2016)

barry P. said:


> Contact Russ Walton at Mick Gardner Racing, h e will be able to help out.


Thank you, will do.


----------

